# Swedish: inträffa vs ske vs hända



## skandinavien

Hej! 

Jag skulle vilja veta om det finns någon skillnad mellan de här tre verben:

att inträffa
att ske
att hända

Beror det på sammanhanget eller är de utbytbara? 

Tack för hjälpen!

Rätta min svenska vid behov.


----------



## Tjahzi

They are essentially identical in meaning. However, _hända_ is informal and _ske_ and _inträffa_ rather formal and as such _hända _is the preferred one in normal conversation (written and spoken).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tjahzi said:


> They are essentially identical in meaning. However, _hända_ is informal and _ske_ and _inträffa_ rather formal and as such _hända _is the preferred one in normal conversation (written and spoken).



Isn't _inträffa_ more formal than _ske_?


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, possibly. They mainly differ in that _ske_ is "old fashioned" while _inträffa_ is "just formal", but as such, they are equally "uninformal" to me.


----------



## Göte

Jag tycker beskrivningen av _inträffa_ i Svenska Akademins ordbok är bra. Där framgår att _inträffa_ är kopplat till sannolikhet.

... Ordet utgår sannol. (både i *I* o. *II*) från en bet.: träffa det föremål l. den punkt mot vilken det siktats]
– jfr *TRÄFFA IN*.[INTRÄFFA I]
I)gå i uppfyllelse, slå in, stämma överens, hända, ske o. d.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, possibly. They mainly differ in that _ske_ is "old fashioned" while _inträffa_ is "just formal", but as such, they are equally "uninformal" to me.



In Norwegian "skje" is a neutral word that can be used both formally and informally.


----------



## brindo

Det finns absolut skillnader, om inte alltid i mening så i vilka sammanhang de låter bra. Alla kommer att förstå men det kommer kanske att låta lite "fel". Som Göte skriver så kan "inträffa" ha en snävare betydelse och kan översättas till "occur" i de flesta fall.

Jag tror att de är säkert att säga att hända är det säkraste kortet, det går att användas i de flesta fall.


----------



## JohanIII

I sammanhanget tycker jag detta är roligt: kanske = kanhända.


----------



## jackuppskararen

I think _ske_ is often used to set a somewhat dramatical tone, such as in "ske det som hända skall", somehow implying that destiny or something is involved in what's happening.. 
I would for instance say "det var menat att ske" rather than "det var menat att hända".

_Inträffa_ has a more dry, formal, objective tone. "Det inträffade påvisar tydligt behovet av att vidare utreda den invecklade frågan".

As the others have already said, _hända _is more neutral and "all-round"


----------



## skandinavien

Ett exempel på detta -- från nyheterna i dag:

En allvarlig bilolycka *inträffade *vid femtontiden...och det har *inträffat *ett flertal olyckor under midsommarafton...vid sextiden i morse *skedde *nästa olycka...

Under en enda nyhetsrapport!


----------

